# Tummy Getting Bigger after you eat?



## Moonpieash

I am starting to show more and more people are noticing. However, when I eat my stomach gets huge! It looks like I am a lot further along after I eat. It's really weird. Does anyone else do this? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Serene123

My belly looks really bloated after I eat lol!


----------



## seattlemama

Yea I look a lot bigger after eating. I notice it the most in the morning when I wake up I dont look as big and then I eat breakfast and the big bimp is back!


----------



## Samantha675

I have noticed that as well. I guess that since our stomaches have less room on the inside, it has to go somewhere.


----------



## Tam

:lol: well the room is being taken up now, nowhere for it to go and hide


----------



## luckyme225

Normally people wont notice I'm pregnant until after I eat lunch.


----------



## Serene123

I look pregnant now. Very pregnant. I'm also getting rather chubby! Not good


----------



## Linzi

Yep same here. I look bigger this morning than I usually do.. seems to have come on overnight :s

xxx


----------



## Mantha3

Mine gets huge after I eat! I love it.. hahahahah!


----------



## Louisa K

Yeah my belly gets really hard and feels like its going to burst after I eat..

I've noticed I can't eat as much as I used to, I get full very very quickly..


----------



## Mango

Yeah same here, definitely have a bigger tummy once I've eaten.

Ok I must say, SeattleMamma your avatar pic is hilarious! I luv it!


----------



## nikkybaby

Yea...mine has gotten bigger, and anytime I eat, it feels like I'm going to pop. I don't even eat that much either! :dohh:

Oh...and I totally agree with Mango...SeattleMama....I love the pic!!!:rofl:


----------



## bisbis

My tummy gets bigger after i eat as well and i've noticed this since my 8th week. I just assumed it was normal.


****oops! sorry, i just realised i strayed into the second tri forum:) i'll be joining you guy's next week..


----------



## Jenny

:rofl: @ Seattles avatar, priceless!

Yup my tummy gets big after I eat too, yay for bloating lol. Stretchy mat pants are a life saver :D


----------

